# Opinions please!



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I am still herdsire hunting, and have narrowed the search down to two breeders, one is in WA, and the other is in CA. Their prices are -- pricey... Like, an arm and a leg! But their stock is excellent and it would really help get my herd where I want it.

Problem is, I am having a hard time deciding what doe to choose to put a reservation on!! Argh! Both breeders are already sold out for the year, and are taking reservations for 2012 kidding. They said I could choose 1-3 does to put a buckling reservation on. The WA breeder has a lot of nice does, and I can't even begin to pick which one would be my top choice. Wanna' help me out? Here's the link: http://remuda-nubians.com/srdoes.html Which doe do you like best?

The CA breeder link is: http://www.kastdemurs.com/nubianseniors.html I REALLY like 'Sea Breeze', but again there are so many lovely does, which one should I choose? I would eventually like to get a buckling from both breeders, but for now, I need to choose just one...

Choosing my buck is proving to be much harder than choosing a doe, but hopefully it will be worth it!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They don't have listed who the does will be bred to yet. I would take into consideration the fathers mom as well. If they are only using one buck for all the does and he has good udders behind him then :thumb: . I would ask the breeders when they are making the buck decision although it seams like both breeders are working hard for good milking lines so I doubt either would ever use a buck that wasn't an improvement to the breed.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Yes, that is definitely something to take into consideration. I figure if I can ever narrow down which does I like, I can ask what bucks they are thinking about using. Both websites have a buck page, and all the boys look NICE.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I only looked thru the Kastdemurs site since I found their photos better. I don't have Nubians so I don't know all the best looks but I think that Sea Breeze who you mentioned looked real good I also like Temerity a lot.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, I like Temerity too... But a buckling from her costs $1250!! Ouch.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

OH! :shocked: OUCH is correct!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm hoping to get a buckling out of a Temerity son next year, I absolutely LOVE that doe! 
I'm not sure who you should buy one from.. Depends on what you're trying to improve. I'm not familiar with Remuda though.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure how to word what I want to improve in my herd, but I'll give it a shot... My does that I currently have are extremely feminine looking, but I would like to see more depth and strength on them. Their udders are decent; good medial, good capacity, good shape, etc... but "good" is the key word here. That's all they are. They're just "good". By using a Remuda or Kastdemur buck, hopefully udders will improve in general. My best purebred milker is giving 1 gallon a day, but dries up if she is at all stressed (no shows for her! Grrr!), and my other purebred gal only gives about 1/2 gallon a day. 

I like Kastdemur Mystere's overall look. She's feminine and graceful looking, but I think I would like to see longer ears, a more convex head, and a better medial. Sea Breeze is better where Mystere is lacking, but she's a little "heavier". But maybe that's what I need to remedy my Nubians daintyness... I REALLY liked Animosity, and asked to reserve a buckling from her, but I learned yesterday that she passed away a month ago.  

Amos, this might sound weird but I was SO glad to see that you plan on buying a Kastdemur buckling too! My family thinks I am off my rocker to even THINK about buying a goat for $1000! It's heartening to hear that someone else is doing it; I don't feel so crazy now... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I had noticed Mystere also and liked her conformation but didn't like her udder that much. I am sure you will make a great choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, not exactly a Kastdemur buckling; Blissberry owns a Temerity son and offspring from him are something I would like in the future. We will see.
Even if you are into showing, at the end of the day you need to find something that you are happy with and something you enjoy seeing in your barn - even first thing in the morning when you go to milk.. Lol.
Remuda has nice animals too. I assume they are closest? I prefer to buy closer to home before I ship in kids.. Obviously that's pretty stressful.
..Have you looked into Saada at all? They might have something a bit closer in body type to what you're looking for. They have a more traditional head that I love. I'm very impressed with their animals... And their prices are a little lower. Plan to get a buck from them sometime too! Just don't buy a buck out of Obsidian in 2013... That's MINE! Lol. 

My family thinks I'm crazy too, so that's alright! In 2009 I spent that amount on a single animal. And yesterday my mom spent almost as much (we share a herd), but purchased from first fresheners so we were able to fit two animals in the budget.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Yes, Remuda is closest, and they're cheaper, and the kid price already includes shipping costs... The people at Kastdemurs said that buyers still have to pay shipping, and I really don't think I could afford the kid price AND shipping on top of it. Ow, ow, ow!!

You just had to mention looking up Saada Nubians didn't you? A few of my does have Saada lines, but I had never thought to look them up and see what their stock was like, until two minutes ago... WOW!!! I was swooning at every doe on the list... They've got the convex head that I breed for, the graceful lines, the excellent symmetry, lovely udders... [sigh], now I need three bucks. One from Remuda, one from Kastdemurs, and now one from Saada. :wink: I was very impressed with Obsidian, but I think El-Pekah is who I like best.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I know... I just love their animals! They have such unique colors too, some white and blue animals. It seems like a lot of people are almost breeding AWAY from what makes a Nubian, that strong nose and the long ears. Until a couple years ago I didn't know that there were Nubians with PINK skin. I guess I'm a sucker for the old style ones. 

You could also look up Lakeshore, Goldthwaite, Jacob's Pride, Wingwood, Kismet... The list goes on! Lol.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

STOP! STOP! STOP! Don't you realize what sort of monster you are creating!? What am I supposed to do now, faced with so many good places to get stock from? :wink: I love to old-fashioned type too. Most of the breeders in my area have straight nosed, short eared Nubians. :-/


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Goat Song said:


> Amos, this might sound weird but I was SO glad to see that you plan on buying a Kastdemur buckling too! My family thinks I am off my rocker to even THINK about buying a goat for $1000! It's heartening to hear that someone else is doing it; I don't feel so crazy now... :wink:


Boy i was a little afraid to tell my husband what I was spending on a buck, but I feel really good about it now, it's no where near that - Thanks! :wink:

Now I just have to get some does up to the quality of the buck, and i'll be all set................


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Are we playing pin the tail on the donkey now? Lol. Thanks guys!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:laugh: LOL. You two are crackin' me up!

Looking through Saada's does, I have two favorites that I'm having a hard choosing between. The first is El-Pekah, and the second is Warrior Princess Xena. Which one do you think I should go with? http://www.saadagoats.com/goats.cfm?s=1


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I really like them both as well. But if I had to choose I would pick El-Pekah. She has the show record as well as the milk stars.

Not sure how far they are from you, but have you checked out Lakeshore Farms?
http://www.lakeshorefarms.com/index.htm
I have a little buckling of Saada lines crossed with Lakeshore lines. I really think he will turn into a nice buck.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I think I will probably go with El-Pekah. I love everything about her.  I e-mailed the Saada owners and asked if they had decided who they were going to breed her to this year, but haven't gotten a reply yet.

I had seen the Lakeshore website. Love their does! Jaguar and Tanqueray were my favorites. Not sure if I would want a buckling or a doeling from them...


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Good luck! I am sure you will be very happy with your choice


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Goat Song said:


> I'm not entirely sure how to word what I want to improve in my herd, but I'll give it a shot... My does that I currently have are extremely feminine looking, but I would like to see more depth and strength on them. Their udders are decent; good medial, good capacity, good shape, etc... but "good" is the key word here. That's all they are. They're just "good". By using a Remuda or Kastdemur buck, hopefully udders will improve in general. My best purebred milker is giving 1 gallon a day, but dries up if she is at all stressed (no shows for her! Grrr!), and my other purebred gal only gives about 1/2 gallon a day.
> 
> I like Kastdemur Mystere's overall look. She's feminine and graceful looking, but I think I would like to see longer ears, a more convex head, and a better medial. Sea Breeze is better where Mystere is lacking, but she's a little "heavier". But maybe that's what I need to remedy my Nubians daintyness... I REALLY liked Animosity, and asked to reserve a buckling from her, but I learned yesterday that she passed away a month ago.
> 
> Amos, this might sound weird but I was SO glad to see that you plan on buying a Kastdemur buckling too! My family thinks I am off my rocker to even THINK about buying a goat for $1000! It's heartening to hear that someone else is doing it; I don't feel so crazy now... :wink:


I've paid $2,000 for a buckling before... LOL So I definitely don't think you are crazy! Although many thought I was. HAHAHAHA :laugh: My husband was not so pleased but oh well. :shrug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

If it were me.. I'd A.I the does you have now with Sonset...since most of their bucks are related to him anyways and then buy a buckling own the line from the CA breeder to breed to your does and any doelings you get out of Sonset. Just a thought! :wink:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Goat Song said:


> STOP! STOP! STOP! Don't you realize what sort of monster you are creating!? What am I supposed to do now, faced with so many good places to get stock from? :wink: I love to old-fashioned type too. Most of the breeders in my area have straight nosed, short eared Nubians. :-/


I hear you. One thing my herdsire search has done is open my eyes to all the wonderful breeders and beautiful goats out there 

but I will be good, i promise..................


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

> If it were me.. I'd A.I the does you have now with Sonset...since most of their bucks are related to him anyways and then buy a buckling own the line from the CA breeder to breed to your does and any doelings you get out of Sonset. Just a thought!


That's a thought... Although I've never had any of my does A.I'd before. Which breeder is Sonset from? I've looked at so many lately, my poor brain can't remember who had him...


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

> I hear you. One thing my herdsire search has done is open my eyes to all the wonderful breeders and beautiful goats out there


Yeah, I never knew there were so many good Nubian breeders out there! I just never knew how to even start looking for them! It's heartening to see so many lovely animals, but also intimidating to see what I have for competition...


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

We LOVE Saada and Lakeshore!  I definately don't think you are crazy. As far as quality goes with them (and several other breeders), you get what you pay for. We bought a couple of does and a buckling from a local breeder who mainly uses Blissberry and Lakeshore, They are just beautiful and they glow in comparision to my other babies. Excellent toplines and long necks...just beautiful! If you want to save money, you might try buying from a local breeder who mainly uses the lines you admire in their herd. The breeder I bought from also shows her does, breeds for the best and sells the rest. After going and seeing her herd i was beyond impressed. I was shocked that I got such a good deal too. She was selling them as bottle babies and I got two does and a buckling for $325!!! ALLTOGETHER!!! I only paid to have the does registered but now I wish I had gotten the buck registered as well. He is just beautiful! Anyway good luck! I'm hoping to get a doe from either Saada or Lakeshore next year. I went waaaay over budget this year :roll:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I did just recently find a breeder up in WA. who has a really nice line of Nubians. They have a lot of Remuda, and Goldthwaite lineage in their herd, as well as having some Saada, Kastdemur, and Blossom Thyme lineage. Their prices are really good too. Buckling prices are about $450 each. My family would be much happier with me if I started out with them (since they are cheaper), so I may buy from this breeder, and in 2013 get a Saada buckling.

Here is the doe that I'm putting a buckling reservation on (oh yeah, and she's being bred to Remuda's Sonset. Score!) : http://www.myenchantedacres.com/dream.html

What think ye' of her?

I have some friends nearby who bought a Goldthwaite buck last year, so I think I'm going to breed my yearling does with him this fall. Sooooo excited to see what sort of kids I get next year! (I'm so ridiculous. Kidding season isn't even over for me, and I'm already planning for next year!) :wink:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She looks pretty darn nice to me. I can't really fault her for anything....I'd be proud to own a buckling from her. Good job.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

